# Channel crossing



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

We are soon going on our first m/h trip to Europe this year and have been looking at Dover/Calais crossings. Cheapest still seems to be the Seafrance carnet deal, six crossings at £44.50 a trip, more expensive than last years but ok. Would like to know if anyone has seen a better deal. We need flexibility of times with no extra to pay if you turn up at the wrong time, which we always do on return trips. The tunnel multitrip is still to restictive both on travel times and dates so guess it will have to be a ferry crossing.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Have a look at Norfolkline, they often have cheap deals with no amendment charges.
I went across last week in my (small) camper for £17 return - it don't get much cheaper!


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I thought that Sea France had changed the carnet from vans up to 8m long to now having to pay £25 extra or so per crossing.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you looked at TransEuropa Ferries, out of Ramsgate into Oostende. They used to have a blue flag loyalty card. Might be worth a look on their website


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

If you're a member of the CC try booking Norfolkline through their website. They don't appear to be adding the extra length surcharge.


----------

